
All Google Services Are Down in Particular Countries - edzx
https://twitter.com/edzemk/status/1207604268796129281
======
edzx
Detailed report for each location which is not reachable from:
[https://outage.report/google/amp](https://outage.report/google/amp)

Another report link: [https://netblocks.org/reports/youtube-gmail-and-google-
servi...](https://netblocks.org/reports/youtube-gmail-and-google-services-
down-in-multiple-countries-xyMk4GAZ)

Connection issue appears in 20+ countries mostly in Middle East and Eastern
Europe incl. Netherlands, UK, Ireland, France and Germany.

There's no any official announcement from Google and probably not the only one
who is beginning to think about having another main mail account. Are there
any precautions for effecting less on issues like this for another future
occurrence?

